

Black Google - sudeepjuvekar
http://black-google.blogspot.com/
Is there any statistics on amount of enery saved so far by Black Google?
======
ggrot
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/08/is-black-new-
green.ht...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/08/is-black-new-green.html)

------
aneesh
But the results page is still white!

